
Technical deep dive on the iPhone X - techenthusiast
https://techspecs.blog/blog/2017/9/13/thoughts-on-the-iphone-x
======
Fricken
I'm most curious to know what's going on inside that neural engine.

~~~
techenthusiast
Probably an ASIC with int8 and lots of SIMD? Beyond that, ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

